# Ubuntu 9.04



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I posted this question on the help forum for Ubuntu and all I got was, "WTF?"
Seeing if anyone of you got a clue.
When I download something, on some files it will complete downloading and disappears.
Anyone got a clue?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

What are you using to download?

If it's Firefox 3.0 (the default for Ubuntu 9.04), then it should be saving to the Desktop.  You can check by going to Edit -> Preferences -> Main.

Check to see if you have enough free space for the files that seem to disappear.  Linux doesn't complain as loudly as Windows when it runs out of space, and it often doesn't complain at all if the partition filled up is anything other than root.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

Try saving them to a different directory, sometimes things get weird and the browser tries to save things into root... sending your files into the digital ether.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> What are you using to download?
> 
> If it's Firefox 3.0 (the default for Ubuntu 9.04), then it should be saving to the Desktop.  You can check by going to Edit -> Preferences -> Main.
> 
> Check to see if you have enough free space for the files that seem to disappear.  Linux doesn't complain as loudly as Windows when it runs out of space, and it often doesn't complain at all if the partition filled up is anything other than root.



Nope I have half my hard drive left, and it evens deletes if I choose to save to videos or such.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

The only other things that come to mind are weird permissions problems, filesystem problems, or hard disk problems.  Can you save to another disk, such as floppy or USB?

Also, you mentioned stumping another forum with this question.  Can you post a link to your thread there so we can see what's already been tried?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The only other things that come to mind are weird permissions problems, filesystem problems, or hard disk problems.  Can you save to another disk, such as floppy or USB?
> 
> Also, you mentioned stumping another forum with this question.  Can you post a link to your thread there so we can see what's already been tried?



I don't remember it, I only used the forum just for that.  I think Eli's right because I saved a massive file and my hard drive doesn't say there's any less free space.
Basically to summarize the problem, some files when I download and it's always the same files it gets to 100% downloaded, then starts going over 100% or just below, then it says it's done downloading, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't remember it, I only used the forum just for that.  I think Eli's right because I saved a massive file and my hard drive doesn't say there's any less free space.
> Basically to summarize the problem, some files when I download and it's always the same files it gets to 100% downloaded, then starts going over 100% or just below, then it says it's done downloading, but I can't find it anywhere.



Now this sounds like a bad browser update.... try reinstalling the package. If that doesn't work, look through and see if you can't find an older version of the package to reinstall.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

You would have to have less than twice the file's size in free space in order for space to be an issue.

When you download a file, Firefox makes two files: the one being saved, and one of the exact same name ending in ".part".  You can open a file window during the download by right-clicking on the file and choosing "Open Containing Folder" from the pop-up menu.  Do either of these files exist while downloading?  Does the .part file still exist after downloading is done?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

I just tried downloading the file again.
It said file completely downloaded, disappeared and now it says unknown time remaining 0 out of 39.9 mb.   -41838182b/s
Also I completely re-installed firefox.
A .part exists while downloading but disappears afterwords.
It gave me an error message this time though.
"file name" could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

That's sounding like a problem on the remote end.  Are all the disappearing files downloaded from the same site?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> That's sounding like a problem on the remote end.  Are all the disappearing files downloaded from the same site?



No they're on different sites, I'm trying to download 2 of BBF's videos specifically Furor Cursura Colonia(High quality video) and Suhlvester(High quality too), also one of VULPvibe Records free tracks specifically Producer pack vol1.  The mp4's of BBF's videos work except it's too much for my computer to handle and the low quality look terrible.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 5, 2009)

Did the other forum already suggest nuking your Firefox profile?  Assuming the username on your computer is cannonfodder, it's kept in the hidden directory "/home/cannonfodder/.mozilla".  Removing this folder (when Firefox is closed) will delete every customization you've made to Firefox: themes, extensions, cookies, history, and bookmarks.  I'm hesitant to recommend this option because of how final it is, but aye this problem is a head-scratcher.

Edit: Another alternative is to install and try a different Web browser.

Have you tested the hardware to make sure it's all good?  Especially memory and hard drive?

Testing the memory is easy enough.  Just reboot, and right after the boot screen finishes and before the Ubuntu logo appears, you have a 2 second window to press the Escape key to get into the boot menu.  Memtest should be the very bottom option in the boot menu.  Arrow down to it and press Enter.  Escape again to reboot after a pass or two or after errors appear.  (You can escape any time, and you'll reboot back into Ubuntu automatically.)

Testing the hard disk is easy enough if you're familiar with the command line but a bit more difficult if not.  The commands of interest are badblocks and fsck.  Both have manpages which can be read with either the man command or by searching for the commands in the Ubuntu help system.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2009)

UGH, I did everything I still won't work
That's it I'm calling it quits, I just won't download it.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 5, 2009)

Wait.  You installed Ubuntu from a live CD?  If you boot back into that CD (and if it's the desktop edition), you'll be able to access your hard disk as a secondary disk, and you'll be able to load and save as normal once it's mounted.

Boot into the live CD and use its Firefox browser to try downloading.  Don't forget to change the setting from "save files to Desktop" to "ask me where to save files."  If you're still getting the same symptom then, the only possible causes are bad hardware or a bad Internet service provider.  Otherwise, the only possible cause is a bad installation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 5, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Wait.  You installed Ubuntu from a live CD?  If you boot back into that CD (and if it's the desktop edition), you'll be able to access your hard disk as a secondary disk, and you'll be able to load and save as normal once it's mounted.
> 
> Boot into the live CD and use its Firefox browser to try downloading.  Don't forget to change the setting from "save files to Desktop" to "ask me where to save files."  If you're still getting the same symptom then, the only possible causes are bad hardware or a bad Internet service provider.  Otherwise, the only possible cause is a bad installation.


Yeah I think it is my internet provider, guess I'm going to have to talk to go call their help number... great.


----------

